# Whats the purpose of a 16x20 press??



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I just wanted to see if its worth buying such a large heat press such as the HT 600d. If anyone can give me pros and cons on the next few questions I would appreciated.

1) going larger on a heat press, what are the advantages and disadvantages??

2) What type of merchandise can you make in that big of size??

3) Digital versus analog, is it worth the money??

4)How can you get that big of an image out of a standard printer such as an Epson??, there are always postings on not printing separate parts of a design.

Thank you.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

1) One big advantage is that you will not have to turn away business due to printing restrictions. Disadvantages are price point and it takes up more space. 

2) The larger size is used a lot for oversized tees or designs. For example, a lot of folks print a full 11 x 17 transfer sheet as a design. Also the 16 x 20 works well for name and number combos when dealing with jerseys or ball uniforms.

3) I always recommend digital, because of its ease of use and accuracy. With a digital press you get a more accurate read out of what exact temperature the press is at. Either type of press should work fine for you, but the money difference usually is about $100-200 depending on what line of presses you are looking at.

4) Different Epson printers print different sizes. for example, the Epson 1280 (which prints pretty good quality) will print around a 13" x 19" page size. Most transfer paper is sold in 8.5 x 11" or 11 x 17" size.


----------



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks josh. I appreciate your input. If there is another point of view out there, please dont hesitate to post. Thanks.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Well, I can't add much, but I've read that it's easier to line up and center the shirt on a larger press, but I haven't had any trouble with a 15"x15". I could see having trouble on a press smaller than 15"x15" though.


----------



## buddha (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree with Josh...go with the bigger if you can afford it and digital is the way to go.


----------



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I appreciated.


----------



## vatshirt (Sep 25, 2009)

What about automatic open versus manual?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

vatshirt said:


> What about automatic open versus manual?


For those of us who are easily distracted an automatic open is necessary. 

I debated for a long time whether to get auto open or manual and am really happy I decided on the auto open.


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Here are a few additional, simple thoughts-

1. You can put a little thing on a big press. You can't stretch a little press, to accomodate a big thing.

2. Analog presses are simply made, to keep costs low. They will lack many of the desireable benefits of a digital press.

3. Auto vs. manual open. When doing large runs you will use less energy. For those with less than 100% use of their arms, hand and shoulders, it can be a blessing. If you have to answer a phone a lot (that's not close to the press). You may have to re-press the garment, but you won't have a piece of toast.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Maybe it needs to be said one more time....GO BIGGER.

The bigger your press the more options you have.

Of course you will probably want a bigger printer as well.

GO BIG! The financial stretch will pay off if you also are thinking of products outside the norms of your chosen market.

Hope this helps,
Jae


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Bigger is almost always better in this industry... To a point. If you have large capacity. You can handle small, but not vice versa. I never do a heat transfer less than 11x15, most of the time they're 13x19.


----------



## EDBD (Oct 27, 2009)

Also, if you are doing sweatpants with a name going down the leg you can go at an angle!!

EDBD


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

16x20 like others said gives you greater flexibility... and a heatpress is not glamorous... but having a good one is very important.... 

And one other thing... you can make a lot more grill cheese sandwiches on a bigger heat press... j/k


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Two things I'll add. I have the 16X20 manual. Bad thing is its heavy if you intend to do any traveling with it to different shows, fairs, flea markets. A 100 LBs or something real close to it. I print mostly 11X17 so far (not counting rhinestones) and don't have any reservations about buying some of the larger sized stock transfers available. I use an Epson 1400 printer and it prints great on the 11X17 JPSS transfer paper and the inks do great as well with this paper. I just use the bright white paper setting. If money weren't important, I would have gotten the self opening type but digital isn't as important to me as quality and usability so I got the power pro, which is a re-branded big name heat press, in the larger size (16X20) at a discount price.


----------



## fwynn (Oct 22, 2010)

Maybe it needs to be said one more time....GO BIGGER.

The bigger your press the more options you have.

"Of course you will probably want a bigger printer as well.

GO BIG! The financial stretch will pay off if you also are thinking of products outside the norms of your chosen market.

Hope this helps,"
Jae end quote 
@ jaeamera.......do you do mug transfers? if so what size should I order them?


----------

